

Ask HN: Europe work VISA without undergraduate degree? - vincentellis

I&#x27;ve been working remotely for a Berlin-based company lately, while trying to get a work VISA and finally live there. Unfortunately, i don&#x27;t have an undergraduate (or similar) degree and i&#x27;ve been turned down twice by the german authorities. Do you guys know any countries which are friendlier to software engineers with vast experience and certifications, but no degree?
======
johansch
Sweden, if you first convince a company there that they want to hire you.

"My" company has hired maybe 15 foreigners from all over the world. Getting
the work visa (including visas for partners and children) is quite
streamlined.

Here are the rules for Swedish employers looking to hire foreign people:

[http://www.migrationsverket.se/info/6113_en.html](http://www.migrationsverket.se/info/6113_en.html)

\- advertise the job in Sweden and the EU for at least 10 days

\- offer terms of employment that are at least on the same level as Swedish
collective agreements or that which is customary in your occupation or
industry

\- offer a salary that is at least on the same level as Swedish collective
agreements or that which is customary in your occupation or industry

\- offer a monthly pretax salary of at least SEK 13,000

\- fill out a offer of employment and give the trade union concerned the
opportunity to state its opinion about the terms of employment

Processing time is usually okay, a couple of weeks.

------
advisedwang
If you are thinking of getting a visa for a different country and working in
Berlin, I don't think it works like that.

EU citizens have the right to work anywhere in the EU, but a visa is still
granted by an individual country and only gives the ability to work in that
country.

------
edelweiss
Only reason I can see from the rules would be that your employer offers less
that the minimum salary (kollektivvertrag) for your position.

See below for EU Blue Card Germany, Non EU Citizen, No Degree, No German based
training, WITH ICT(information computer technology) experience will qualify.

[http://www.bluecard-eu.de/eu-blue-card-germany/work-
permit.h...](http://www.bluecard-eu.de/eu-blue-card-germany/work-
permit.html#information-communication-technology)

What "WORD FOR WORD" in German is stated on your VISA rejection cause in BOTH
CASES?

------
playing_colours
There can be an option to move to Poland, Czech Republic or check options via
internal company transfer.I don't know where you live, but there are some
large outsourcing companies with offices in Poland so you can probably apply
to work for them in your country and then move on via internal transfer.

------
munimkazia
The only regret from dropping out of college, really. I don't want to continue
working in my country, because it has a low standard of living and low
salaries. I have been thinking of getting a remote job, or at least starting
freelance/consulting. Looking forward to the answers here.

------
sebkomianos
They turned you down even though you are already working for someone?

